# Save the NBA! Vote Antoine!



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How hard would it be to organize something like this? I would love to see Brian Cook starting at PF for the West All-Stars.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

too hard. millions of voters > internet organization voters. everyone would just argue endlessly about which scrub of their own to send.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

We don 't have that many willing voters on here.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

RealGM is doing Battier and Antoine Walker (he's at guard). Feel free to vote for other scrubs, but don't vote for good people at those positions or it will just cancel out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

What if we all write in Stephen Colbert?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

robert swift should be an all star


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



futuristxen said:


> What if we all write in Stephen Colbert?


404 funny not found


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Fat Toine for starting West Shooting Guard!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

I refuse to vote for Smush Parker.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

I want to see antoine walker shimmy in the all star game


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Battier is a scrub?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Antoine Walker for starting guard!!!!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



DuMa said:


> too hard. millions of voters > internet organization voters. everyone would just argue endlessly about *which scrub of their own to send*.


Bingo. Personally I want an awkward looking white dude in the all-star game. One of those guys who you never would think would get into basketball. Is Ryan Bowen still in the NBA?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



Mateo said:


> Bingo. Personally I want an awkward looking white dude in the all-star game. One of those guys who you never would think would get into basketball. Is Ryan Bowen still in the NBA?


Probably, what about Cardinal, or Madsen? 
I'd like to see Madsen shoot 0-7 for threes like the last game of the season a year or so ago.:lol:


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Jason Collins is *THE* scrub. Imagine him starting.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Shane Battier and Luke Walton for West forward
Jarett Jack and Antoine Walker for West guard

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=729258

Battier may not be that much of a scrub, but he's the most realistic, since he has the Chinese boost and no strong competition.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

 
Vote Antoine Walker & Shane Battier!

rofl


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Zaza!!

How many other male models do you know in the NBA?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

My vote goes to Dan Gadzuric, now if only i can get the whole country of the Netherlands to join in the cruasade.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Battier is a scrub?


i think people just want him to be voted in so they can blame the commies


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Battier is at averages of 7 and 4 in 34 minutes, shooting 37% - hes like a poor mans Bruce Bowen at the minute.


Frankly im suprised Bonzi hasnt taken that starter spot yet


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Team up with Realgm and inside hoops, vote in Antoine... at least that way there is a chance between the 3 boards to make an impact


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

The only "scrub" (or undeserving person) that would make it would be Yi.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

No Duncan starting this year 

damn commies.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Scrubs need some loves too.

I really don't know why they do this kind of things all the time.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

whats the point of this again?

its not even funny


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



futuristxen said:


> What if we all write in Stephen Colbert?


+1 :lol:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

I think Matt Bonner would be perfect to try to get to the All-Star game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> whats the point of this again?
> 
> its not even funny


Party pooper.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Go go go go go. I'll spread this as much as I can.

In a few years we MUST do a Mike Bibby one.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Facebook Group - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5823523157


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

One more link 

http://battiertoineforasg08.blogspot.com/


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

I voted just now for Shane and Walker:lol:

I wanted to see just how far can this thing really go and if the NBA will actually honor it if they do get enough votes.
C'mon people mess up the system just for once.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

By the way, for those of you that thinks Yi wouldn't be in the ASG this year, medias in China and Chinese speaking countries have launched a campaign to get Yi into the ASG via write-in. We might be looking at history here, the largest number of votes ever accumulated through write-in. The only thing stopping Yi is whether or not his fans can correctly spell Yi Jia Lian on the ballot.

Edit: crap, it's Yi Jian Lian, this is the type of mistake that people can't afford to make.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Sweet now I have 9 members. 1 is me, 2 are some random people that joined and the rest are guys that know nothing about the NBA that I invited.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



> Wow. For no good reason other than to show they can, there's a somewhat coordinated fan effort to vote in Shane Battier and Antoine Walker as All-Star starters.


:lol:

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-28-297/Friday-Bullets.html

-EDIT-


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Haha, somebody at ESPN picked up on our antics.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

This is awesome. Vote Antoine in! If this by some chance actually worked it would be hilarious! 

Why is antione even on the ballot? haha


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

I hope he gets in and the NBA abolishes fan voting forever, MLB can please do the same. I havent watched an all star game in years because of how retarded the fans voting is.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



seifer0406 said:


> By the way, for those of you that thinks Yi wouldn't be in the ASG this year, medias in China and Chinese speaking countries have launched a campaign to get Yi into the ASG via write-in. We might be looking at history here, the largest number of votes ever accumulated through write-in. The only thing stopping Yi is whether or not his fans can correctly spell Yi Jia Lian on the ballot.
> 
> Edit: crap, it's Yi Jian Lian, this is the type of mistake that people can't afford to make.




Write-ins are on a drop down box, so you don't even have to know how to spell it correctly.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_NBA_All-Star_Game#Resourses


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



urwhatueati8god said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_NBA_All-Star_Game#Resourses





> Additionally, there are numerous websites that are pushing for Antoine Walker and Shane Battier to make the All-Star game even though their performances don't specifically warrant it.


:lol: awesome


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



DuMa said:


> Vote Antoine Walker & Shane Battier!
> 
> rofl


Oh man that's just hilarious... I have to vote for Antonie now


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

If the 3 big forums really make a run at this we could make a serious dent in the voting, be interesting to see the first lot of results


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

I'm voting for Aaron Gray cause all us bulls fans know he gonna be a star someday :clap:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



> We also throw full support behind voting Antoine Walker to the All-Star game


http://www.thebasketballjones.net/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

http://slamonline.com/online/2007/11/walk-the-vote-2008/



> Over the years I have often complained (to no one in particular, and to no avail) about how ridiculously early the NBA releases their All-Star ballots. If anything, they seem to be released earlier every year. And, without fail, every year someone who starts out hot is left off the ballot entirely, someone who’s injured is put on (and, in some cases—cough, Grant Hill—doesn’t play a single game before balloting ends), or someone gets traded to the other conference in the middle of the balloting. And then there’s always the inexplicable entry, a guy who seems to be on the ballot for no real reason at all.
> 
> Hello, Antoine Walker.
> 
> Well, there’s only one way to deal with this, best I can tell, and that’s to vote Antoine Walker an All-Star starter in 2008. I’m sure he already has other plans for that weekend, but that’s just too bad. We, the SLAM family, owe it to ourselves (and to Antoine) to send him to New Orleans.


SLAM now behind it too lol


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Don't forget to vote Antoine Walker today and write-in Yi.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



> Some enterprising internetters over on the RealGM message boards have hatched a plan to corner the NBA All Star voting market involving cookies (not the kind you throw or use to torture). I'm a moron so I don't really understand all of their Internet Explorer speak but I have deduced that they are quite committed to their goal of voting Antoine Walker and Shane Battier onto the Western Conference's starting five. So why would anybody want to see Antoine in the All Star Game? Why the hell not?


http://deadspin.com/sports/rory-fit...e-antoine-walker-an-all-star-again-324016.php

http://www.allstarshimmy.com/Make_‘Toine_an_All-Star/Home/Home.html

Shame most people here arent as keen as on realgm and insidehoops, they have a good 20-30 pages of people who are all voting, and obivously making all these sites (SLAM, ESPN) its having some sort of impact at least.

VOTE FOR TOINE


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

I knew about the cookie thing years ago ... I'm just not willing to put that much time into this...  but I will put in a few votes to help the cause.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



JNice said:


> I knew about the cookie thing years ago ... I'm just not willing to put that much time into this...  but I will put in a few votes to help the cause.


lol same, i do my one vote a day when i first get into work and thats my part done... but if these guys wanna vote 50 times a day then i wont stop them, most of them will have to vote a LOT to get him in anyway


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*

Since everyone else is doing it, I guess I'll follow! 

Barth, if you want the thread title changed back just let me know.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Since everyone else is doing it, I guess I'll follow!
> 
> Barth, if you want the thread title changed back just let me know.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

get the chinese vote


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i've been voting for walker everyday


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VvYPYxWRzWI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VvYPYxWRzWI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

How to vote for Walker and Battier as many times as you want!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> get the chinese vote



:no: :laugh:


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I am doing about 10-20 votes per day for Shane Battier and Antoine Walker - it's very easy and simple.

For those of you too lazy to look up how to do it...here's a Coles Notes version. *MUST BE DONE IN INTERNET EXPLORER, not FIREFOX*

1) Go to this site: *http://www.nba.com/allstar2008/asb/eng/landing.jsp*

2) *LOGIN* to your account (or create one)

3) Vote *Shane Battier* (2nd from the top on Forwards) and *Antoine Walker* at the very bottom of the 'Guards' tab.

4) Enter in Verification code.

5) Close browser.

6) Go to your *cookies folder*, located in *C:/Program Files/*your name*/Documents and Settings/Cookies*.

7) Do a search in that folder for "*NBA*" and delete any related files (*there should be two*)

8) Reload browser and repeat as necessary.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, this is awesome


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is staring to get a huge following. im intrigued what will happen if Walker does start or even makes it to the all star team. 

im doing it, what the hell:biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Vote a scrub to the All-Star game*



Avalanche said:


> http://slamonline.com/online/2007/11/walk-the-vote-2008/
> 
> 
> SLAM now behind it too lol


hmm now that i read that makes me think twice about this


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I made a Facebook group.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5823523157


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

a vote for Antoine is a vote for freedom, and if you don’t vote for him you’re letting the terrorists win.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

you guys seen the site dedicated for voting in Shimmy?










http://www.allstarshimmy.com/Make_‘Toine_an_All-Star/Home/Home.html

EDIT:

ah, i see Avalanche beat me to it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.allstarshimmy.com/Make_‘Toine_an_All-Star/The_Classic_Shimmy.html#27


----------



## jumpkid (Oct 7, 2006)

The league should create a 4-point shot for mr shimmy! :lol:


----------



## d_jizzle (Feb 12, 2007)

Antoine Walker is also listed as a write on(as a Miami Heat player)

Im not sure if it will actually work and double the votes for Antoine, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt

Vote Antoine for both Western Conference guard and as a write on =)


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

> We agree: Antoine Walker is not a guard and thus stands out among West guards on the All-Star ballot. But we repeat: League rules say each team must have three guys on the ballot. So Toine had to take Ricky Davis' spot.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2008&week=3

:yay::lol:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This might be the most important mission we as young NBA fans will ever do. For the future of the NBA, this must be done!


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Also remember to vote him in as a write in. He is listed as a write in for the Miami Heat!

VOTE HARD AND VOTE OFTEN!!!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not voting for Battier but I'm definitely going to vote antoine walker


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

the best thing about it is if antoine gets a starting spot, he would think he got voted because of his play.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

This is what i like to see hehe
:cheers:

*votes for Antoine*


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Read the slam article, a suggestion I saw in comments was good

How do we get the Chinese online voters to vote for Antoine??


----------



## d_jizzle (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, I don't live in the U.S. so I can only vote online.
But for those of you that actually go to NBA games, the other ways you can vote are:



> here are numerous ways to cast a vote, including (from the press release below): *"At each NBA arena; in 20 languages on NBA.com; at more than 1,500 T-Mobile-owned retail locations with custom T-Mobile All-Star ballots and ballot boxes; and through mobile phones at t-zones on T-Mobile phones or wap.nba.com for any wireless carrier.* For the first time, an All-Star Balloting widget will be available on NBA.com. Fans can "grab" the widget and place it on their blogs, social network pages, or personal websites allowing others to vote directly from the widget. Select NBA arenas will also carry a Spanish-language version of the ballot. Voting will continue through Jan. 13, for paper balloting and Jan. 20, for NBA.com balloting."


----------



## jerseycarter15 (Nov 14, 2007)

This is dumb. Guys get a live


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Antoine should get in, because he deserves it


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jerseycarter15 said:


> This is dumb. Guys get a live


Thanks for that inspirational first post, apparently we need to get a live guys


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Exactly which NBA western conference guard do you guys propose to punish with your stupidity?Kobe,McGrady,Steve Nash,Chris Paul,Manu?Is Chris Paul going to miss playing his first All Star game in New Orleans so that you guys can prove some idiotic point?Or is the purpose to punish actual basketball fans for wanting to see an entertaining game?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Diable said:


> Exactly which NBA western conference guard do you guys propose to punish with your stupidity?Kobe,McGrady,Steve Nash,Chris Paul,Manu?Is Chris Paul going to miss playing his first All Star game in New Orleans so that you guys can prove some idiotic point?


that IS the point, proving to the nba that fan voting is never going to get the best players on the court... if its voted by the fans why is antoine any less deserving then anyone else? its turned into a popularity contest rather than being based on skill.
Yao got straight in when he didnt deserve it, Injured players still get in, Shaq will still beat out howard... the system is flawed regardless so its a way to make a mockery of it... while having some fun, if you dont think seeing him step on the floor at the ASG would be funny then i dont know what to say...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Exactly which NBA western conference guard do you guys propose to punish with your stupidity?Kobe,McGrady,Steve Nash,Chris Paul,Manu?Is Chris Paul going to miss playing his first All Star game in New Orleans so that you guys can prove some idiotic point?


How many guys have lost starting spots or spots on the team because of idiotic fan voting in years past? I seriously doubt anything comes of this but it would be funny and would force the NBA to take a look at how it handles the voting which would be good for everyone in the future.

Shimmy shimmy ya.

And at this point, I'd be willing to bet Kobe, Tmac, or Nash would enjoy the weekend off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So you guys believe that Chris Paul does not believe to play in the All Star game this season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Diable said:


> So you guys believe that Chris Paul does not believe to play in the All Star game this season.


I absolutely do.... and i hope the coaches put him in

I see your point, but other than paul i refuse to feel sorry for a multiple time all-star missing out ONE year if it means seeing Antoine come out as a starter and really teaches the league a lesson.

Then we will both get our way and the best players will get in, not the most popular ones


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> Exactly which NBA western conference guard do you guys propose to punish with your stupidity?Kobe,McGrady,Steve Nash,Chris Paul,Manu?Is Chris Paul going to miss playing his first All Star game in New Orleans so that you guys can prove some idiotic point?Or is the purpose to punish actual basketball fans for wanting to see an entertaining game?


The all-star game is meaningless now. What difference does it make?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

uke:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Diable said:


> So you guys believe that Chris Paul does not believe to play in the All Star game this season.


Yes - but not more deserving than Toine :cheers:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> get the chinese vote



That Antoine Walker photoshop will never get old.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

JNice said:


> How many guys have lost starting spots or spots on the team because of idiotic fan voting in years past? I seriously doubt anything comes of this but it would be funny and would force the NBA to take a look at how it handles the voting which would be good for everyone in the future.
> 
> Shimmy shimmy ya.
> 
> And at this point, I'd be willing to bet Kobe, Tmac, or Nash would enjoy the weekend off.


Vince Carter anyone?


----------



## Mashburn #24 (Dec 3, 2003)

It will be hilarious if Antoine gets in da all-star game, but it will also be hilarious if he actually received da most votes out of everyone!!! :lol:


----------



## jumpkid (Oct 7, 2006)

Mashburn #24 said:


> It will be hilarious if Antoine gets in da all-star game, but it will also be hilarious if he actually received da most votes out of everyone!!! :lol:


It will be better if he win the all-star mvp!! :lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

my life will be complete when Toine does the shimmy as he is being introduced as the starter for the game


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

even with all this there is a 5% chance of him being voted in.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

BUT REMEMBER spread the word to friends, and other sites!! post myspace bullitens!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/gallery/westguards/111307_13.html

:lol:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> even with all this there is a 5% chance of him being voted in.


Idk, with reading over on realgm...there are alot of people voting 30+ times a day...lol and they are spreading the word out like wildfire.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

*Antoine's very rare Floor Shimmy!!*:lol:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0Y0d7N_t_Q&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j0Y0d7N_t_Q&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Idk, with reading over on realgm...there are alot of people voting 30+ times a day...lol and they are spreading the word out like wildfire.


Yeah man, it seems impossible when your just reading it from this forum, but the word has gone out like crazy and as you said people are going out of their way to vote as much as they can.
Not to mention Slam and espn picking it up, all beit briefly shows that its getting out.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I just voted again and it turns out like other sites have said you can vote for Antoine Walker twice!!

*Vote for him once as a guard in the West.
Then vote for him again as a write in as a member of the Miami Heat.*

I can't believe that they forgot to remove him in the write in list for the Heat, so basically you can vote for him twice in just one login.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Samael said:


> I just voted again and it turns out like other sites have said you can vote for Antoine Walker twice!!
> 
> *Vote for him once as a guard in the West.
> Then vote for him again as a write in as a member of the Miami Heat.*
> ...


Yeah i saw that too, im sure they will be sorted as seperate votes though, not so sure itl work


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Yeah i saw that too, im sure they will be sorted as seperate votes though, not so sure itl work


Maybe they'll count it as one unless they just completely disregard all Walker votes from Heat write-in.
And what if the Heat write-ins actually wins a spot at the East, will he play there?? I doubt it of course but they have to count those votes somehow and not just throw them away.

The entire thing is confusing but anyway I'll still vote him in additionally as a write-in.


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

hahaha. i like this idea... i'll vote for walker anytime i remember it. spread the word


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The All Star Shimmy


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Vote Battier as well!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

That's right. Vote Battier also. I want to see role player. I am a fan.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why exactly is this saving the NBA?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

HB said:


> Why exactly is this saving the NBA?



So we won't have to live with Yi and Yao starting for the next 12 years.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They move Duncan to power forward, interesting........


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Battier chances are gone!


----------



## SportsWorld (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey guys I am a mod at the RealGM forums. Thanks for helping us out.
I made this video to raise awareness:
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G_sYYC2eBIc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G_sYYC2eBIc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
Everyone needs to go in and give in 5 stars and post a comment so we can get this as a top viewed video.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I am into this cause and voting as much as I can.

But I have a slight feeling that this might be a lost cause. Think about it Antoine is never gonna take TMac's spot not with all the support that TMac has in China and he's actually deserving to start so the only spot left for Antoine to take is Kobe's and that will be an uphill battle of epic proportions.

But I still want it to happen though and with these odds considering that he has to beat Kobe, it makes it even sweeter if we do succeed but it's going to be tough.

If anything Battier has a better chance, the forward slots aren't that crowded.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

You got my vote. I like to see Antoine go against the All-Stars.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I need some help with getting the word out to the Hoopshype forums.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Antoine Walker?? eewwwwwwww....


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

'Toine Nation


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> 'Toine Nation


:clap2:


----------



## bandits1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ironically, Walker is suddenly the 2nd most efficient scorer on the pitiful Timberwolves. 

...perhaps trying to _earn_ all the All-Star votes he's garnering? :thinking2:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why do people want to see him in the all-star game?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why do people want to see him in the all-star game?


the same reason people vote in kobe, carter, or anyone else: 100% guaranteed satisfaction baby! :banana:


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Vote Antoine 2 times each ballot SAVE THE NBA!!

(Bump this needs to be on top )


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

You got my vote 'Toine! You're my second favorite disappointment, erm, I mean player since Stromile Swift!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This is so stupid.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I just hope people remember to vote for a random mediocre player (instead of a popular all-star pick) for the ASG along with Walker.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

LMAO, I just voted.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Rawse said:


> This is so stupid.


I think it's stupid too, but so stupid that I can't help but follow!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This is some Ron Paul stuff here. I've gotten every person I know too vote for Toine.

We may go down in history!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> the same reason people vote in kobe, carter, or anyone else: 100% guaranteed satisfaction baby! :banana:


Why? You would watch a Wolves game to see him play? 

Please save silly sarcasm, if you are just doing it to be stupid just tell me.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently the purpose is to prove that while there are 15 or 20 chinese for every American we have more idiots than they do.If the Chinese can vote for someone because he's Chinese,then I guess these guys can vote for Antoine because he's a moron too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Diable said:


> Apparently the purpose is to prove that while there are 15 or 20 chinese for every American we have more idiots than they do.If the Chinese can vote for someone because he's Chinese,then I guess these guys can vote for Antoine because he's a moron too.


Exactly.

I've never been prouder to be an American.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

The second highest vote getter for guard in the west in the last ASG was Tmac with 1.9M. Let's assume 'Toine would genuinely get 250,000 votes... he's then needs1.65M more. Divide that by the number of days allowed for voting (60, I think), and we're talking about needing 27,500 gag votes a day. It doesn't look good, but I'll keep voting for Walker. The only way for this to work is if the effort goes well beyond just BBF.com and RealGM. 

And that cookie deleting trick is probably ineffective.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

^ HELL YEAH!!!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I33lCTm319M&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I33lCTm319M&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

My second vote for 'toine is in!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why? You would watch a Wolves game to see him play?
> 
> Please save silly sarcasm, if you are just doing it to be stupid just tell me.


isnt that why everyone is..? but personaly id love to see toine in the ASG just coz hes toine, not even basketball talent-related.

besides, toine runs these streets.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

Wallpaper for all you King Shimmy Voters (klick for 1280x1024)


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Hah. This is great. I'm voting for 'Tione everyday.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

b=u=m=p


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> "Somebody out there must feel sorry for me."
> 
> Wolves forward Antoine Walker, when informed of an Internet campaign trying to drum up votes (at allstarshimmy.com) to get him to New Orleans in February as a West starting guard.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-071208-09


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

in the beginning, i hated the idea... but i'd vote for toine now, if it meant no longer were fans voting for allstar game players... should be league decided only.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

southeasy said:


> in the beginning, i hated the idea... but i'd vote for toine now, if it meant no longer were fans voting for allstar game players... should be league decided only.


not to mention it seriously would be hilarious


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wtf. yall should have voted in a nobody. a nobody such as...uhh... i cant think of someone right now, but i was thinking someone along the borderlines of sean marks, except sean marks isnt a nobody, he's sean freakin marks.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/allstar_firstreturns_071213.html

The voting thus far has been counted. Unfortunately, it shows that the Antoine Walker rally is a spectacular failure... :sadbanana:


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

mysterio said:


> http://www.nba.com/allstar_firstreturns_071213.html
> 
> The voting thus far has been counted. Unfortunately, it shows that the Antoine Walker rally is a spectacular failure... :sadbanana:


Stackhouse ahead of Baron and Deron??? Damp ahead of Camby?? Why are the mavs so high? German influence?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

NOOOOOOO! WE WANT ANTOINE! :azdaja:

Iverson is kinda low and I'm surprised Carmelo got that many votes.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

eh it's rigged...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Chad said:


> Stackhouse ahead of Baron and Deron??? Damp ahead of Camby?? Why are the mavs so high? German influence?


i saw that too. mavs fans must be cheating again


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://battiertoineforasg08.blogspot.com

They rigged it. Those *******s.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If I saw Antoine starting in an all-star game I'd beat my head off a wall.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Realistically i knew it wasnt gonna happen, but with the amount of forums and sites that had this going... and for him not to be on the list AT ALL, indicates nba 'doing the dodgy' if you ask me


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I see David Stern sitting in his chair with an evil grin on his face saying "unlimited power, harharhar".


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It's ok everyone. It wasn't funny anyway.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Realistically i knew it wasnt gonna happen, but with the amount of forums and sites that had this going... and for him not to be on the list AT ALL, indicates nba 'doing the dodgy' if you ask me


well, shimmy would need at least 100,000+ votes to make that list.

still, i wonder how much he's received


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> I see David Stern sitting in his chair with an evil grin on his face saying "unlimited power, harharhar".


:laugh: :cheers:


Rawse said:


> It's ok everyone. It wasn't funny anyway.


co-sign


----------

